# NRS Thrive Inflatable SUP Bundle - 10'3"



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

I have most all of the older model NRS SUPs. The Earl 6 is 10.6 x 30 x 6 and the Baron 6 is 11.4 x 36 x 6. The 10.3 Thrive is close the the Imperial 6 and or 4 of years past. 

Great idea to bring an inflatable SUP. Would easily work into your gear load. NRS SUPs are solid as you would expect. I have had most of mine between 2-5 years now. 

3 piece paddle fits inside the SUP bag and the K-pump 200 is an awesome SUP pump that fits nice and clean into the bag or can be used as your topper for your raft also for a 2 for 1. 

You might consider the next width up at 34 inches. Everyone can stand on my big Baron at 36" wide but not everyone can stand on my Earl 6 at 30" wide. I love my Earl 6 in flat water easier to paddle because the width is closer to the shoulders. However, in moving current I use the big Baron or czar 6 both 36". 

Let me know if you have more questions. I can't see yours and might of left something out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.nrs.com/product/86136.01/nrs-quiver-104-inflatable-sup-board

This quiver is 10.4 x35x5 so probably a little more stable the the thrive you were looking at and billed as NRS river Board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually took my new Thrive 5.3" on a paddle tonight and was happy! It tracks very well and is super stiff pumped up to almost 20 lbs!


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

10'3" u mean? Nice.....on flat water it should be awesome. 32" wide is a little narrow for me for class 2 and above. However, I have seen people run rivers just fine on a narrower board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, thanks I did mean 10'3". Although it is a little more unstable than my old Baron which I think is 36" wide it did well on class II going both upstream and also back down through some small riffles. Once entirely inflated the board is very rigid but the main concern I might have if I didn't have a place under cover to store it would be re inflating it back up to 15+ lbs. every time would be a PIA!


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

I broke down and bought the crazy expensive Bravo electric pump that NRS sells but it only goes to 15 psi. Still 5psi short for the new SUPs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

